

Atomkeep - your profile everywhere. (Please, review my startup) - white
http://www.atomkeep.com

======
Mystalic
I've been looking for this type of service for a very, very long time. I went
changing at least 20 profiles with new information and pictures, and that's
simply annoying.

Immediate notes

\- I love the interface and design. Register and login are prominent, things
are explained well, everything is clean.

\- I love that I can merge my profile info from other networks to build my
AtomKeep Profile. It makes it REALLY easy to use the service at the start.

\- Freaking amazing how much information (and images) it imports into the
system.

\- Obviously a big challenge of AtomKeep is adding new profiles. It has some
similar veins to FriendFeed. You've hit the most important services, though.
Are Google Profiles, StumbleUpon, Digg, Last.fm or YouTube possibilities?

I am rarely impressed with new services, but a tip of my hat to you, I am
impressed with what I have seen so far. After I finish moving to my new
apartment, I am going to be sure to write a post about this service. I'll
update this comment later with future impressions about the service.

~~~
ph0rque
Same sentiments as parent poster. A quibble, however: I saw google talk listed
thrice in the profile editor.

~~~
white
Would you send me a screenshot to alex at atomkeep.com ? I'd like to find out
what's wrong with that. Thanks.

------
jfarmer
If I give you my Facebook credentials do you log in to my account? That's
actually a good way to get _my_ account banned.

So, right from the start, there's a trust issue. I suspect the trust issue
will be bigger than you think because of your target audience.

It's clear from your home page that you're targeting professionals and not,
say, teenagers. That's the aesthetic, at least. But these people are going to
be the most particular about what you do with their data.

That is, you're targeting the data-conscious and then asking them to give you
access to their data.

~~~
white
Unlikely, there is no way to help you, if you're unwilling to give us at least
minimum. We have a workaround for import currently in development, however, we
can't do much with sync feature without being able to login.

~~~
jfarmer
Maybe you're not understanding what I'm saying. If I give you my Facebook
credentials and you log on and do stuff on my behalf, that's more than enough
grounds for Facebook to delete my account.

This is what happened to Robert Scoble, for example.

There's seems to be an asymmetry, here. All I get out of it is convenience (or
am I wrong?). You, on the other hand, get to sniff around my data. On top of
all that I'm the one taking all the risk.

Doesn't seem like a very good value proposition to me.

This section in your "privacy policy" doesn't really me eager to jump on
board, either: "Atomkeep.com may use personally identifiable information
collected through our website to contact Users regarding products and services
offered by Atomkeep.com and its trusted affiliates. We may also use
information collected through our website for research regarding the
effectiveness of the website and the marketing, advertising and sales efforts
of Atomkeep.com, and its trusted affiliates."

Oh, ok, so you're going to get me to give you all my data and then you're
going to target ads at me. Super-duper.

~~~
white
The convenience is the first step, we've got more in development. Robert
Scoble, as far as I recall, was trying to download all his contacts and all
their information out of Facebook. And this is a little bit different to what
we're doing. From the other side, I can't disagree with you on some of your
points.

However, Facebook is not the only one network that we target to.

Thanks.

~~~
jfarmer
"Robert Scoble, as far as I recall, was trying to download all his contacts
and all their information out of Facebook. And this is a little bit different
to what we're doing."

Trust me, Facebook doesn't care. Having me giving your credentials and then
logging in on my behalf _will_ get me banned.

"However, Facebook is not the only one network that we target to."

No, but here's a question: of your target audience what percentage have a
Facebook account?

Not that it matters. Most social sites (or the smart ones, at least) have a
policy against automation. LinkedIn stopped NotchUp using the same rationale,
for example.

Can you be forthright? Let's say I sign up to your site and give you my
Facebook and LinkedIn credentials. What, exactly, are you going to do with
that information?

If I delete my account will all of my information on your servers be deleted?
Will you ever send me notifications -- whether via email, IM, InMail, Facebook
message, or whatever else -- that contain advertisements targeted based on the
data I handed over to you?

~~~
white
If you delete account, it will get purged completely out of servers.

No, we are not sending any kind notifications at this point of time, and we
don't plan to include advertisement anyway.

What we actually planning, are new services that you can benefit from, basing
on ability to manipulate the data.

In fact, you don't have to give us any credentials to other networks to use
our site.

Thanks!

~~~
Maro
I agree with jfarmer, this is a no-go situation. Imagine I give you _all_ my
accounts like FB and G, and then you store it in some unsecure manner and it
gets hacked... Or, what if you decide to send spam on my behalf using my
accounts. These accounts are too important to take "some" startups word for
it.

~~~
white
We do not store anything, but your login. You password is asked only when we
do something.

------
white
Atomkeep is here to solve the problem of information redundancy. Atomkeep will
keep your accounts in sync on all social networks, job boards and other sites.

Atomkeep <http://www.atomkeep.com>

Please, give me your feedback about my startup company, Atomkeep. You can be
bad ;) or you can be good, any opinion counts for me. Constructive ones are
better, however, I'd appreciate any help. Thank you!

~~~
bprater
What does "keep accounts in sync" mean? (Give an example of the "pain" we face
doing such and add this to your homepage. Remember, it needs to "click" in 3
seconds.)

~~~
green
One more "pain" - looking for job and having your resume and info the same on
all those job boards.

~~~
morbidkk
JobScore.com

~~~
white
As the most of such systems, JobScore wants to own your profile. From the
opposite, Atomkeep wants other networks to own your profile and it'll do the
"dirty" job for you on syncing it. JobScore will never be as much effective,
as just keeping your resume in Monster, Dice and Jobster simultaneously.
JobScore looks like a good partner for Atomkeep, though.

------
maxklein
Good idea, good execution. But I think you should focus on benefits on the
frontpage. If you tell me I can keep my photo albums in sync accross all my
accounts, that is more interesting and more of a benefit than the somewhat
abstract 'sync your profile'

~~~
white
Thanks, good point. Actually, I am looking for a professional marketing person
and copy-writer, who can develop good copy for the site. Any references?

------
drfenning
I flat out can't get it to work. I can't login to two of my accounts (slide
and wordpress) and of the other six I did long into, only 2 would acutally
sync. I was given different reasons: image too large in twitter, some code
error in Facebook; not integrated with my space; and another I can't remember.
So less than 18% synced. The feature I REALLY want to see is the ablility to
actually post to all of these for those of us with small businesses who need
to be on all of the social networks in order to reach all of our target
audience. That's the product I'm looking for.

------
rnesh
Assuming you're located in Pasadena, it's nice to see another startup nearby.

I really love the design and execution. Keep up the good work.

~~~
white
Thanks. Drop me an email and we may arrange a meeting with a beer or coffee if
you're close by ;) However, we're about to move to SF area in the mean time.

------
sangguine
Great idea. What is your business model?

~~~
white
Hopefully, I've answered it here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231570>

Feel free to drop me an email to alex at atomkeep.com and I can tell you more.
Thanks.

------
webwide
I'd personally cut back on all of the "tabs" in your layout. Really confusing
and there's probably a better stylistic solution to what you're trying to
accomplish.

~~~
white
I don't think there is something in design that everyone would be happy about.
We've tried several things on UI, before we came up with the tabbed layout.
I'd be very thankful for your practical suggestions, though. Thanks.

------
binarray2000
Good idea... but, how do you intend to make money with it?

~~~
white
Thanks for asking.

Currently, we target three different sources of revenue: 1\. Subscriptions 2\.
Advertisement 3\. Strategic partnership

There are few more, less straight-forwarded ways, but those three should be
enough for the first days.

------
DanielBMarkham
I've been playing around with this idea for a while now.

Excellent you guys are far enough along to have a beta!

As jfarmer points out, there are some tricky issues around terms of service --
most sites do not want bots coming to harvest this data.

~~~
white
Our goal is not harvest data, but to export it. That's the point. I agree that
it's easier to see the intentions to "steal" data from other networks, but
this is not our point.

~~~
jfarmer
Given your privacy policy (<http://atomkeep.com/member/privacy>) that's a
little hard to swallow.

These two sections stick out:

"Atomkeep.com may use personally identifiable information collected through
our website to contact Users regarding products and services offered by
Atomkeep.com and its trusted affiliates. We may also use information collected
through our website for research regarding the effectiveness of the website
and the marketing, advertising and sales efforts of Atomkeep.com, and its
trusted affiliates."

"Atomkeep.com will not disclose information about customers or users without
express permission unless the release of said information is required by a
trusted affiliate to facilitate action requested by the client, or is required
by government subpoena. However, we may transfer information collected from
Users in connection with a sale of our business."

~~~
white
We'll need to take time and write it in a more proper way. Thanks for pointing
this.

------
Kilimanjaro
OpenID is the first step. OpenProfile is the next in line.

~~~
green
Atomkeep is not OpenProfile. Idea is to do manual job for the user, just
facilitate the usual boring process. Like "Autofill" in your browser did it
many years ago :-) Doing just same what user will do, but just filling the
fields for him.

------
xlnt
what does the name mean?

the text at the top, especially the bold stuff, is too prominent and takes too
much vertical space. you don't want new users to read that.

~~~
white
The name is stands mostly for "keeping the bits of your personal information".

